# German Language requirement for students



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi , I hope someone can advise me on the following, since I am very new to German student visa rules.

My daughter intends to apply to Technical University of Munich, School of Education. It's taught in English and they do NOT have German Language Test requirement. However, I would like to know, if the test is obligatory for all student visas at German Embassy. I mean, will my daughter still need to sit a German Language test before applying for a visa, and if so, what levels/tests are required in her case?? 

Thanks for any reply in advance.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Surely your safest course of action would be to ask the German Embassy, if the visa requirements are not published online.


----------

